
Google outlines plans for mainline Linux kernel support in Android - sohkamyung
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/11/google-outlines-plans-for-mainline-linux-kernel-support-in-android/
======
throwGuardian
1\. Has Android's fork of Linux proven to be necessary? Linux already
supported an RTOS/low-power kernel config at the time of Android's inception

2\. Is it time to discard backward compatibility and transition to a mainline
kernel for future versions of Android? Apple does this every few years, with
great technical and user success without much of an uproar

3\. Is it time for kernel devs to acknowledge the reality on closed source
drivers, and standardize an interface in the mainline kernel for the same.
Those who want to open source can, but those who don't find a way to retain
source even today, possibly at the cost of performance (forcing code into user
space). Let's just allow an LGPL interface with looking exception for well
known interfaces.

4\. If Linux is unwilling to acknowledge industry trends, perhaps switching to
a BSD kernel should also be evaluated. Oh the things BSD could do if it had
the kind of funding that Linux does

~~~
sanxiyn
Re 4: there is this thing called Fuchsia, which is also BSD-licensed.

~~~
throwGuardian
Except BSDs have a 25+ year track record of production deployment.

What is Fuchsia's advantage over BSD? If anything, they have opinions on
first-class language support for the user space (Dart). Do you dart?

